# Breeder Search in Texas



## RiceOwls (May 18, 2014)

I am trying to find an "english cream" or lighter shade of blonde (although I know there has been a lot of debate over the terminology) golden retriever puppy from a reputable breeder in either the DFW area, Houston, or nearby (I am willing to travel a few hours). 
How much would a reputable breeder typically ask for an english golden retriever? I have found that the english cream golden retrievers are more expensive but I don't want to make a mistake and want to be sure that I am not paying the money to a less than reputable breeder that is solely using the color as a marketing ploy. 
I am looking for a healthy puppy with good temperament as a family dog and want to make sure that I find a breeder that isn't focused on the color but is more about the health clearances. I know there is a lot of negative feedback and people are warning to stay clear from breeders that advertise english cream, white, platinum, etc. but how do you find a breeder of this type? I have found many websites of breeders and many of them advertise the white or cream coloring so how do you tell them apart?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think that most breeders who use the Eng Creme as a selling point instead of health, and letting the viewer see for themselves that the dogs are light colored, are the ones to avoid. Of course, be sure all clearances are in place. And if you find a breeder you like, just tell them you want the light coat color- most litters have a full array of dark to light, with the bulk being in the midrange Golden. Why don't you post the ones that appeal to you, and if any of them are good breeders someone will let you know that, as well as whether you should see a red light. Generally you should expect to find all clearances, some avenue of competition and breeder not owning the stud dog and using him on all her girls. Any of these items missing and you will probably be supporting a not so great breeder... the stud dog thing is the fine line- sometimes a breeder might own a girl that her stud dog is perfect for, but it's a rare thing and not something that happens 2X a year!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Amica Goldens is a great breeder in Austin. She doesn't breed english cream goldens but has some that are quite light. I would look her up. She does all clearances and shows her dogs in conformation. She is also very nice. 

Edit: her website is not up to date. Look her up on FB if you can't find her contact info. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Look into Highmark


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is a very useful site

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs

Many breeders have lighter colored dogs, and conformation people are likely to have the head you want.

You have gotten some good suggestions already.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Not pertaining to the subject at hand, but I think the generalization of calling breeders who have a proven and titled stud or two that they also use for some of their girls a 'not so good' breeder is a crock, just as much as generalizing that if a breeder has more than one or two litters a year it is a puppy mill. 
If all clearances are done on all dogs, there is health and longevity behind the lines - they are reputable breeders in my book. I so don't go for the Aryan outlook of some people. 

About the 'white' and 'English cream' goldens, nah, not for me. Also sends up red flags - especially 'white' since there is really no such thing as a white golden retriever - at least not under the AKC.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> Not pertaining to the subject at hand, but I think the generalization of calling breeders who have a proven and titled stud or two that they also use for some of their girls a 'not so good' breeder is a crock, just as much as generalizing that if a breeder has more than one or two litters a year it is a puppy mill.
> If all clearances are done on all dogs, there is health and longevity behind the lines - they are reputable breeders in my book. I so don't go for the Aryan outlook of some people.


I think Robin was referring to breeders who won't use other peoples stud dogs. The ones who don't care whether or not their stud is a good fit for their girl, but use him for every single litter due to convenience.


----------



## RiceOwls (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! I will definitely check out Amica Goldens and Highmark. 

What health clearances should most breeders have on all of their dogs? Is it usually elbows, hips, eyes and hearts? I've noticed some breeders have some of the clearances but not all of them. And some only have clearances on some of their dogs, not all of them. And do I just find all of the clearances on this website? Orthopedic Foundation for Animals 

Also, do I need to be wary of the quantity of dogs listed on a breeders site? Does having a large amount of dogs or a large number of litters at the same time mean that they are an irresponsible breeder? I've also noticed a large range in price. Why is this and what price should I be looking for? 

Here are a couple of breeders that I've looked at their online websites but there are also a ton out there and I just wasn't sure where to begin!

Denali Kennels: Denali Kennels Golden Retrievers

Goldwynns Goldens: English Golden Retriever Puppies 

The Golden Acres: Champion English Cream Golden Retrievers I'm not sure I like the vibe from this one having so many litters available and paypal links? but it looks like they have health clearances so? 

Weatherby Goldens: Beautiful, intelligent, loving, and healthy AKC Golden Retrievers

Highland Hill English Cream Golden Retrievers: wary of this one as it says health test pending. Highland Hill English Cream Golden Retrievers

Thanks again so much for the help!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What I meant was this- one of a good breeder's job is to find the very best stud dog to sire the litters they raise from their girls. The likelihood of that stud dog being in one's back yard with the girls is slim,and the likelihood of him being the best fit for all of one's girls is more than slim. That practice doesn't do the breed any favors. There are fabulous boys out there, and the cost of a stud dog is small in the grand scheme.
The ones you have listed- I was going back and forth between k9data, ofa and this site and lost the post I started- bummer- cause now I don't remember the particulars, but Weatherby has a stud dog that has only hip clearances, and none of her girls' registered names are there, so I can't see if they have clearances. 
Goldwynn's has a boy w/clearances but he is an ichthyosis carrier, so I hope she has DNA on her girls- ichthyosis can be much more than an annoying dandruff. Seems like the girls have no registered names on her site. 
I'd steer clear of the Golden Acres- 
Denali competes- a good sign though the site is hard to follow! And highmark and amica would be good to follow up on too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Taking a look at one of the websites you just listed and thinking you're finding breeders who are taking advantage of your color preference to WAY overcharge you for a puppy. Golden Acres is charging $3000 for puppies? Wow. Bolt doesn't have an elbow clearance listed on the website. That doesn't mean he doesn't have one but it's interesting they linked everything else but not his elbows. Why are these puppies so special? Because they're very light? For $3000 I'd expect BOTH parents to have Canadian conformation championships and I would certainly expect to see MULTIPLE performance titles - (that means the owners had spent a lot of time training their dogs and showing them in a sport like agility or obedience or hunt/field) That shows proof of the fabulous temperament and extremely bright/trainable mind. Telling me that "the guy processing paperwork at the airport said he wants one of our puppies" and "someone said he was the most beautiful puppy they had ever seen." is hardly concrete proof of any of these dogs having ideal temperament and structure worthy of producing multiple litters of puppies. Speaking of multiple litters of puppies, there is a huge body of research that proves without a doubt how vital it is that puppies be given stimulation and socialization with people before they come to you at 8 weeks. A breeder with more than one litter will be very stretched to give multiple litters of puppies everything they need unless they have hired help. Make sure your puppy will meet people, have children visiting, go places besides the vet for shots or you run the risk of ending up with a dog who tends to be shy or fearful of new experiences and people. 

You have every right to spend a huge amount of money on a puppy simply because you want one with very light fur. That is your prerogative and is perfectly fine. But please, please keep educating yourself before you send anyone a deposit check and be sure you understand what you are really getting for your money. Check out GRCA.org for some good information on this and take plenty of time making your mind up.

Below are some links to threads from a couple forum members who are small hobby breeders. Their dogs live in their home and that's how their puppies are raised. Their dogs are conformation champions and also train in obedience and hunt etc. Scroll through the photos attached to see examples of how their puppies are being raised…. Tons of different sizes and shapes of toys and textures, visitors playing with them, entire play systems hand made from parts and pieces acquired from hardware stores and toy stores to stimulate those puppies and expose them to new things. It's clear how much time, love and attention these puppies are receiving, how much of the breeders' hearts are invested. These puppies are not mass produced to make a buck. These puppies have a home for life, these breeders would take a puppy back in a heartbeat, no questions asked if for any reason you couldn't keep or wouldn't keep it. They will never have to end up in a shelter, it's an incredible safety net for the dog. These breeders have lots of experience training dogs and will be a support to their puppy families for any health, training and behavior questions for the lifetime of the dog. My dogs breeders (I have a collie and a golden) have become cherished friends, we talk on the phone and text and email - they know what's going on with the puppies they sold me and are always there if I need help. Just something to think about before you write a check for $3000.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/283009-bright-litter-tonka-x-lushie-4.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-1-year/139890-5-1-2-week-puppy-overload.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/281233-detour-x-remi-6-weeks.html

Here is an example of a very light Golden Retriever who sires puppies who I might expect to pay $3000 - if their mother was an AKC champion / Master Hunter or Obedience trial champion…. It is possible to find gorgeous, light puppies whose owners have invested a lot of time, training and effort in researching the best possible match for the bloodlines and also into raising and training and socializing the puppies before they are sent home to their new families.

http://www.simplesite.com/Manny/71388826


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would also recommend Apollo Goldens.


----------



## RiceOwls (May 18, 2014)

I have been trying to get ahold of apollo goldens for some time and have gotten no response. Do you have their contact information? Or do you know if they are still breeding?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Amica just had a litter. I don't know if they are all spoken for. 2 Amica's up here in Alaska. Both very nicelybred dogs that compete in conformation and do very well. One is also a therapy dog. Not very birdy dogs though.


----------



## Rylie's mom (Nov 1, 2014)

*Were you able to find a good breeder?*

We are now in the same boat as you. We have a 6y/o female golden we rescued and would not like to add another golden girl to our family. Did you find a breeder in Texas you would recommend?

Thanks! Colleen


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Amica, as mentioned before, is an excellent breeder. Emery golden & Scion Goldens. .


----------

